# Crixus and Xena



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

We had a large family gathering at the park. We took the girls with us so Crixus could meet some more of the family. 
Crixus and Noodle BFF'S













Xena and Crixus

















She didn't want to be down anymore








She fell asleep in mommies arms 

























The Bears!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Cuties - great pics !!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx!!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

you have a great looking bunch!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

MAn they re so gorgeous. I don't even know what else to say.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They look so happy! are Crixus and Xena leaving each other alone? They look pretty ok on leash. I think it's more if they were off leash that they would hate each other  I could not be more happy with how this litter is turning out, it makes me want to repeat it!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wait till I have more space before you repeat!!! I want at least 2 more! LMAO

I don't allow them off leash with each other so we will never know if they would be friends  They are perfectly fine onleash and even laying next to each other. A play environment could lead to issues though.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Crixus is to DIE FOR!!!!!! I'm such a sucker for tans.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pics! Helena would have been terrified of those bear statues. She's a skeerdy dog. lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Wait till I have more space before you repeat!!! I want at least 2 more! LMAO
> 
> I don't allow them off leash with each other so we will never know if they would be friends  They are perfectly fine onleash and even laying next to each other. A play environment could lead to issues though.


i meant on lash friends. lol i would not trust them off leash they are bitches after all They hate to love each other and always have I know I need more room too :woof:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are both perfect ladies on leash


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Those are two sexy bitches!  Great pics, Holly! Props to Lisa on producing some fine looking dogs!
I love these pics the best:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i love those dogs! very nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Missy's Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Your pups are beautiful.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks you guys!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

awesome, your crew gets better and better all the time holly!!!


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

love the brindle.. how gorgeous!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

There looking great!!!!!! I love the vid Holly that was adorable  Glad she fits in with the rest of the crew, she looks like she's lovin it there


----------

